# The Flavour Mill Sale



## Captain Chaos (18/4/18)

The Flavour Mill is having a sale on TFA concentrates. @DizZa is on our local whatsapp group and sent the message to us.

Time for me to start mixing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## KUDU (18/4/18)

Thanks, Good price 10ml between 12 &15 Bucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

